# Baby beardy



## Sticky (Nov 4, 2012)

I have ordered a baby bearded dragon. It is coming from Florida this week. Does anyone have advise for a new owner? I will have its tank,heat and some food set up for it the day it gets here. Crickets and some salad. Thanks.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 4, 2012)

You did all your research right?


----------



## aNisip (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you have all those supplements you need? (Like calcium and such...)


----------



## Sticky (Nov 4, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> You did all your research right?


I hope so. I bought several books, joined a BD forum but I always want more info. There is always more to learn! I have watched videos on Youtube. They are pretty good. I want thoughts and ideas from this forum. I trust the people here the most.


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 4, 2012)

Regarding the food. I think it is best if one can to raise your own crickets. The ones you buy are subject to disease. I know thete are many who disagree with this and just gut load them and make sure that they are as healthy as possible. They can live quite a while if taken care of properly. My grandson loved his as it went from a small baby to a large old guy.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 4, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Do you have all those supplements you need? (Like calcium and such...)


Yes I do. I got them yesterday.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, salad is always good at that age but if it is a baby protein based food (insects) is the main part of its diet. AND i can not stress the importance of the right light requirements for growth.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought both heat bulb and uvb bulb. I have to find a good stone for basking spot. I have a hide but should I put a plug in heat mat that sticks to the underside of the tank under where the hide will be? The tank will be in my bugroom that I keep 80-90 degrees during the day, 75-80 at night. Maybe lower. I will get a small thermometer for the room plus a temp gun. I will put some reptile carpet on the tanks floor. No sand. So many people say no for sand for babys.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 5, 2012)

generally people don't like to use heat pads because unlike other lizards, bearded dragons can't sense the heat from their stomach so if it gets too hot it could hurt them. thats why people generally don't use heat rocks either.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 12, 2012)

UVB (changed every 6 months), calcium with D3, and a nice multivitamin powder. Use only nutrient rich greens like collard, mustard, and dandelion greens. Bok Choy and escarole are great too.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 12, 2012)

How do I keep the greens fresh for some time? I bought some kale and trimmed the ends and put it in water. It died the next day! Drooped right over and turned yellow! Yuck. I don't have a car now. I can only get kale in the little store down the hill so I need to keep it fresh as long as long as possible..they don't carry any other.Any ideas are welcome.


----------

